# 8000 new wma acres to hunt!!



## bilgerat (Jun 3, 2019)

*New Tract Officially Opens at the Chattahoochee Fall Line WMA*

https://georgiawildlife.com/new-tra...jTg0h38tqZwwi8_pzKvoVUa7rzPcMsIbyQqUVM3LmT-Tk


----------



## bubbafowler (Jun 3, 2019)

Shhhhh


----------



## Mark R (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank ya Ga .


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 4, 2019)

sweet!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jun 4, 2019)

My son and I were chosen for the first turkey hunt, I attempted to scout it couldn’t find the kiosk for a map the areas I did scout I wasn’t that impressed so unfortunately we didn’t hunt it plus the weather was horrible that week


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Looking forward to scouting it soon.


----------



## gumpster34 (Jul 5, 2019)

does anyone have any thing to say about this track. is it good for deer hunting like take my little girl down to hunt


----------



## Mac (Jul 15, 2019)

following this thread


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 15, 2019)

Not 30 minutes ago, my wife and I were talking about our potential move to upson county.
I stated that I wished there was more public land closeby because I could easily lose my hunt lease in the next few years... Woohoo!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 18, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Not 30 minutes ago, my wife and I were talking about our potential move to upson county.
> I stated that I wished there was more public land closeby because I could easily lose my hunt lease in the next few years... Woohoo!


There is a lot of land available.Big Lazer,Sprewell bluff just for starters


----------



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2019)

Just down the road from my place in Mauk.


----------



## Curtis (Sep 4, 2019)

Got drawn for the Oct. 31 - Nov 2 hunt with my sons. Looking forward to seeing reports on this new track. Did a brief "drive-by" scouting on it and looks like some easy access and interesting spots, but no telling what the herd is like.  Looks like the land has been well used and is in need of a bit of rehabilitation.
Any info will be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Sep 7, 2019)

Got drawn for the 2nd hunt with my uncle and brother!


----------



## Mac (Sep 8, 2019)

I got drawn for the 1st hunt and my son the youth hunt.
Rode some of the area,  I would call the open roads ( IMO it is a stretch to call them roads).  I really did not want to drive my truck in some of those places.

The trails were overgrown and the camp area was it bad need of bush hogging. 

Did not really get out and walk any, but first impression was not that impressed.
Sure wished I had used our points toward a established WMA.
If looks like it has been years since the Plantation was in operation.  Did see some old feeds and a couple stands.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> There is a lot of land available.Big Lazer,Sprewell bluff just for starters


Joe kurz, camp thunder, other side of the Flint sprewell bluff...... A few good clubs......... Plenty of land for sale


----------

